# [Paint Correction] BMW 320d Coupé - 2009



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi averyone!

A bring to you another job, a smaller one this time.

This car was bought in second hand, only to make lots of miles... in a fast way! The car was prepared by the dealer... you'll see the quality of the work later.

How he arrived... lots of bugs! Has I said, it runs a lot of milles... in a fast way! 



















It was foamed, washed and clyed. Not to much contamination, only onde the lower areas.



















A small tap on the owner's garage gate.










This is how the paint looked...























































What about this dealer prep? 





































I started the correction. Some before and after photos, and some 50-50's





















































































































































































I achieved a great result on the gate damage.










A small detail... but it makes de diference.



















The paint was protected with Zaino products.










All done, pictures inside the garage.













































































































Final photos, with different types of lights.
































































When I was making these photos, it was raining outside.

Later, when I delivered the car the rain stopped, but I don't had the camera with me, só these are photos from my cell. Not with great quallity, but I think it's shows the final look.



















And with this one I say farewell.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice turnaround mate, looks great


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good correction and finish with the Zaino gear


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dam good job mate :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful motor cracking results :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks to all


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work mate


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Great job on a great motor :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:





Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work mate





Jammy J said:


> Great job on a great motor :thumb:


Thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Very nice work there Bruno :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

great job! !


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Great job buddy, what did combos did you use for correction?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job mate, repair on the gate damage is perfect! I bet the owner is very pleased!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Very nice work there Bruno :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks Mario.



ProDetail said:


> great job! !


Thanks.



chapppers11 said:


> Great job buddy, what did combos did you use for correction?


Menzerna Fast Gloss with cutting pad, Menzerna Power Finish with polishing pad and Menzerna Final Finish with finishing pad.



JBirchy said:


> Great job mate, repair on the gate damage is perfect! I bet the owner is very pleased!


It was a simple ink transfer, it was easy to solve it


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice work mate!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Cracking work bud, that looks epic


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Great Work


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Pedro


----------

